# Just spent the last 2 hours rewiring a #282 pacific american flyer loco



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

what a pain it was to wire that E-unit up. I bypassed the jack plate , i'm pretty sure that will decrease the value, correct?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

yup...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Why would you bypass the plate?? This is a very simple loco to re-wire.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Flyernut -- What part is the "jackplate" in an AF reverse unit? Is it the plate that is moved up and down activated by the coil that ratchets the drum?


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

No, there is a little board that screws onto the back cab of the loco. The wires ffrom the e unit in the tender go into the back of this board, on the other side the wires for the loco are soldered on the back side and go to the smoke unit/light field magnet and motor brushes.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

How do you solder wires into the board? I dunno how. Unless you just heat each one individually and slide the wires through when the solder is soft? My solder iron isn't hot enough for that I don't think. I tried! it's 30 watts.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

x_doug_x said:


> How do you solder wires into the board? I dunno how. Unless you just heat each one individually and slide the wires through when the solder is soft? My solder iron isn't hot enough for that I don't think. I tried! it's 30 watts.


You answered your own question my friend. What I do is heat up the individual solder posts, and then push out any remaining bits of wire or solder with a pointed toothpick. I then cut some solder and place it in the "hole" and heat up, then push my new wire through. I also sometimes "tin" my new wire first, and then place it in the hole and heat. I sometimes have trouble melting the factory solder joints myself. Try using one of those small, pencil point butane torches.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

x_doug_x said:


> How do you solder wires into the board? I dunno how. Unless you just heat each one individually and slide the wires through when the solder is soft? My solder iron isn't hot enough for that I don't think. I tried! it's 30 watts.


If you use a solder sucker or solder wick, you can clean out the holes and do a clean soldering job. That's the method I recommend.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the great soldering tips.....I have had the same difficulty. Now I know some secrets.


----------

